# Bioluminescence



## revsigns (Apr 10, 2013)

Something amazing happened to my brother and I on Monday! We paddled out at 6:30 am while it was still dark on our way to my favorite wade fishing area. After a few minutes I began seeing baitfish streaking thru the water. I was confused at first, but I then realized what was going on! 

Just this past July my wife and I had the opportunity to go to Puerto Rico. We were blessed with a tandem kayak trip through mangroves to a bioluminescent back Bay out of Fajardo, PR. It is a very popular excursion and people from all over make it a point to witness the glow-like conditions.

Amigos, we witnessed it right here in the Lower Laguna Madre!!! It was beautiful. I explained it to my brother and we spent several minutes running our hands thru the water, splashing our paddles, and splashing water into the kayaks to see the glow. 

The glow happens when the dinoflagalletes glow as they encounter friction. (I think) 

I will never forget that experience! Next time you are out on the water, take time and soak in the beauty of creation! 

Blessings! Aaron


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

It seems like there is more of it as the water gets cooler. I have surfed the Texas coast for more than thirty years and have seen it from Galveston to the Rio Grande. It will be in the surf and the bays. Pretty cool if you want to impress your girlfriend and entice her into skinny dipping at night on the beach.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

The comb jellies are pretty darn cool too!


----------



## ten toes (Mar 13, 2010)

My wife and I we're wade fishing in San Luis Pass and we watched in amazement at the electric blue flashes of what looked like some kind of tentacled animal that would light up the water when they came in contact with our catch-net webbing. Still don't know what creatures were responsible but I was thinking they were some kind of jellyfish.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

ten toes said:


> My wife and I we're wade fishing in San Luis Pass and we watched in amazement at the electric blue flashes of what looked like some kind of tentacled animal that would light up the water when they came in contact with our catch-net webbing. Still don't know what creatures were responsible but I was thinking they were some kind of jellyfish.


comb jelly


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

Me and some friends waded out by San Luis Pass one night and there was bioluminescence everywhere. We were all doing the twist just to watch the water light up green around us.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Very cool! I have seen the waves at Surfside "glowing" blue-green as they broke at night.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Saw it one night back in the late '70S in the Laguna near Bird Island. There was a pretty good breeze from the south which created small whitecapping on the water. No moon and dark as possible except for the light show in the water. As far as you could see it was absolutely beautiful. We were camped and decided to make a run in the boat around the area flats south of the boat ramp. Occasionally, we would see the mullet running from the front of the boat and they would create a green flash that looked like a Star Wars weapon firing up. Awesome!

Solar Screens, ext. Roll Down Shades, Plantation Shutters
Patio Cover Construction & Screen Enclosures 
call Mike 713-446-3249
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Hpnewby (Dec 1, 2015)

It's an amazing thing to see. My first time was during a night SCUBA dive in Roatan. We went to an open sandy area and sat on the bottom with no lights on. After a few minutes for our eyes to adjust we waved our hands around and the ocean lit up yellow, green, and purple.


----------

